# Bloody Mary



## Ayame (Oct 4, 2008)

Now, I know there's a Folklore discussion, but in that one, people were mainly discussing awesome local legends.  I think Bloody Mary is amusing; it scared me badly when I was in second grade.
How did your school react to the legend?  Did you even have Bloody Mary there?  
I wonder who started that legend...  I never did try it out.
I remember that people were afraid that she would get them from the mirror when they went into the bathroom.


----------



## cheesecake (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know if we knew about her yet, but that sounds scary. I'm not gonna try it. Dx


----------



## Darksong (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm skeptical that it even exists, but it didn't come through my school at any time. I've only heard about it from reading.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 4, 2008)

Haha, I tried it once when I was about 11 or so. Nothing happened. D:


----------



## Mirry (Oct 5, 2008)

Am I the only person who read the thread title and thought I would be reading a discussion about Mary I of England? XD


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 5, 2008)

Mirry said:


> Am I the only person who read the thread title and thought I would be reading a discussion about Mary I of England? XD


Nope.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Oct 5, 2008)

I've heard of this thing before. It was at a sleepover. They told me stuff about saying "Bloody Mary" 3 times in the bathroom or something. They also mentioned something about a guy called "Candyman" who apparently was her husband or something. I don't remember much. It was a while ago. I didn't believe it very much either.


----------



## Rulue (Oct 5, 2008)

In my country we have a similar legend, but we call it "The Bathroom Blonde". No, seriously. The legend is exactly the same, about saying the name three times and all.

Me and my friends once tried it when we were around 10 years old, and were terrified after that, thinking she would come after us as soon as we left the bathroom.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 5, 2008)

Rulue said:


> In my country we have a similar legend, but we call it "The Bathroom Blonde". No, seriously. The legend is exactly the same, about saying the name three times and all.
> 
> Me and my friends once tried it when we were around 10 years old, and were terrified after that, thinking she would come after us as soon as we left the bathroom.


Bathroom Blonde...  Ha, ha.  I forget how many times you were supposed to say it at my school.
And it's definitely not real.
@ shiny jiggly-
I believe the Candyman is in fact an antagonist in a scary movie series.  He was apparently summoned by saying his name in the mirror or something like that. Children tend to mesh things together, so it's not surprising that he became her husband in this variation of the legend.


----------



## H-land (Oct 5, 2008)

...Oh.
This thread isn't about vodka and tomato juice?
I'm disappointed...


----------



## Ayame (Oct 5, 2008)

Honalululand said:


> ...Oh.
> This thread isn't about vodka and tomato juice?
> I'm disappointed...


:sweatdrop: 
I never passed it off as the beverage...


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 5, 2008)

Honalululand said:


> ...Oh.
> This thread isn't about vodka and tomato juice?
> I'm disappointed...


That's what I thought. ^^;

Um. I never tried the Bloody Mary thing, but I'm confused. How many times are you supped to say her name? I've heard three, forty-seven, one hundred and one hundred and one.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 5, 2008)

Bloody mary... how odd.

You were supposed to turn off the lights and say blueberry and spin around or something.
I didn't believe in it but I didn't try it either.
The one where you said Bloody Mary 3 times with the lights turned off creeped me out, though.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried all of those rumours a million times. I freakin' _wanted_ a cool death, okay?!


BUT NO. SHE JUST DIDN'T EXIST.
I have no faith in ghosts.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 5, 2008)

What?! I come here for a discussion about Tudor queens and/or alcoholic drinks and I get _confusion_?

I'm outraged.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 5, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> What?! I come here for a discussion about Tudor queens and/or alcoholic drinks and I get _confusion_?
> 
> I'm outraged.


I know, right?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 5, 2008)

I've heard you're supposed to say it _thirteen_ times. (woo, the "unlucky" number)

I've also heard it's just your own reflection, and any eventual blood you see is just your own imagination.

Hm, gotta try it sometime, just to see what it's like.


----------



## octobr (Oct 5, 2008)

We had like hundreds, I don't know why. My school was weird. We had bloody mary, I remember that candy man thing, baby blue bonnet... I didn't do any of 'em cause I was a pansy, but.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried it with my friends when I was nine years old. The lights in the bathroom were turned off and we heard this rattling noise the second time we said the name and we ran out, terrified and frightened for our lives.

...

Of course, I'm happy to pass Bloody Mary off as a myth and never speak of her again.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 6, 2008)

Legend scared the fuck out of me and I never tried it.

...:D


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 6, 2008)

Someone please explain the legend, I don't think we have it in Australia. :/


----------



## shiny jiggly (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay here it is!
Apparently, there was this lady called Bloody Mary. She died for some reason that I forgot. So if you go into a bathroom with the lights turned off and say "Bloody Mary" into the mirror three times, she will appear in the mirror all soaked in blood or something. Then something bad happens to you. The end. 

Obviously, doing something like that isn't going to make someone come out of a mirror and attack you. I'd like it if some other people filled in the gaps in the story. As I've said before, its been a while since I heard it.


----------



## ZimD (Oct 6, 2008)

I heard that it was a murderer named Bloody Mary who cut people to death, and if you said her name to the bathroom mirror with the lights turned off as you spun around three times, she would appear and either suck you into the mirror and force you to live there forever, or cut you to death. If you managed to turn the light back on before she got to you, she'd be forced back into the mirror.

I never tried it just because I didn't feel like it, but I've scared two of my friend's little brothers by doing this:

Have one person hide somewhere in the bathroom, ready to jump out at the little brother.
Have one person hold the door shut from the outside.
Have one person find out where the fuse thing is for the house and turn off the power for the bathroom so the light can't be turned back on. (Surprisingly, both of the fathers were willing to help with this part.)

Is it extremely mean? Yes. Was it funny? Yes. =D


----------



## Ayame (Oct 7, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> Have one person hide somewhere in the bathroom, ready to jump out at the little brother.
> Have one person hold the door shut from the outside.
> Have one person find out where the fuse thing is for the house and turn off the power for the bathroom so the light can't be turned back on. (Surprisingly, both of the fathers were willing to help with this part.)
> 
> Is it extremely mean? Yes. Was it funny? Yes. =D


Oh, you're evil.  Really.  But that is hilarious and very tempting.


----------



## ZimD (Oct 7, 2008)

It's even more hilarious than it sounds.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 7, 2008)

When I was five, my sister said Blody Mary would come out of the floor if I looked a the carpet too long in bed.

Where did _that_ come from? 

The real thing creeped me out though.
I'm still apprehensive of the bathroom at night... :sweatdrop:


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 7, 2008)

Actually, we don't really have Bloody Mary here(I read about it on the net), but I'm not afraid to try. I don't believe in ghosts and stuff anyway.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 9, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Actually, we don't really have Bloody Mary here(I read about it on the net), but I'm not afraid to try. I don't believe in ghosts and stuff anyway.


Yeah, me neither, but it always is so creepy when you're standing in the bathroom brushing your teeth in the middle of the night and you have to lean down to spit.  I know that's really, really irrational, but sometimes it scares me.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 9, 2008)

As far as I know, she was a Catholic Queen of England who got especially bloody with the Protestants, let's just say. I heard basically what folks here have said, with the mirror and the dying.

Am I pathetic because I thought of tomato juice + vodka when I read the thread title?


----------



## Adnan (Oct 9, 2008)

Hahah... I've heard of the legend and the moment I finished hearing it, I'm like "lolwtf?"

I tried them all a gwandazillion times and I'm like "This isn't fun at all =/"

I'ts really hard to scare me =/


----------



## Linzys (Oct 10, 2008)

It scared the crap out of me just hearing about it when I was 11. :B I was afraid of the bathroom after that.

I first heard about it on the Neopets message boards. XD;


----------

